# Commercial transport by air (rescue) - need advice



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I really need help and advice on how to ship a GSD as cargo on a commercial airline from people who've done it -- breeders and IPO people who regularly ship dogs to trials/events, your expertise would be very valuable, if you have shipped dogs around the country by air successfully. By "cargo," I mean no one will be traveling with the dog. What airlines do you prefer? 

A rescue I know *may* be flying in a VERY special dog they are pulling, thanks to a donation specifically for this dog. They've never done an air transport before. I'm trying to help them figure out how to do it. It's a long way (domestic flights) -- and we've all heard a lot of horror stories, and a lot of "it's no big deal" stories.

So far I know:
-They can get a nonstop flight that leaves in the AM when it's cool, and someone here will be waiting to pick up the dog when the flight lands
-They're looking at Delta DASH service (only because Delta has a lot of nonstops between these two cities, but if you have recommendations of using other carriers -- let me know!)

What I urgently need help with are *crate suggestions *-- Delta says the crate has to be big enough that the dog's ears won't touch the top when sitting and standing. HUH?! He sits 35" in from toes to ear tips--not even Great Dane-sized airline-rated crates are that big. 

What size crate do you ship an adult male GSD in? And do your dog's ear tips graze the roof of the crate when he flies?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've shipped an adult dog to the States - not an easy thing!!! Probably will be simpler for you since you aren't shipping out of country. 

Don't worry about the ears touching - how tall at the withers/weight is this dog? A 450 or 500 crate will be fine. Check for details about crate construction that are required: i.e. the two halves BOLTED with BOLTS (not thumb screws), and aeration panels - some airlines will require the back wall have aeration holes, others won't care. Some airlines will require disposable bedding, like shavings or newspaper, others will specify no bedding at all, etc . . . 

Another issue about shipping adult GSD size dogs, is that the 450 or 500 crates may not fit into the cargo compartments of smaller planes - so the size of the plane matters. I had an issue with that, in that one carrier that came to the local airport did accept live animals as cargo, but the 450 crate would not have fit through the cargo compartment door. Another carrier that had a bigger plane did not accept unaccompanied animals as cargo. BUT, there was a way around that.

I contacted a shipping company that had a contract with the carrier with the larger plane, and used the third party shipping to ship the dog, which went, in the cargo compartment of the carrier that did not accept dogs as cargo - LOL! 

Another thing to look at is to use a pet-shipping service. For example is there is a connecting flight, they will be at the airport, make sure the dog comes off the aircraft, and is loaded on the connecting flight, then will contact you and let you know that all is well. 

Regulations for domestic shipping are going to be much more relaxed than regulations for international shipping, but ask a LOT of questions from your shipper. Usually it is the responsibility of the person shipping the dog to make sure that all airline regulations have been followed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

United Pet Safe is usually pretty easy to deal with. I have flown all over the US with them. 

A 500 series is fine for a GSD. Have some shredded paper in a bag with you in case they want it. Take food and water dishes that can zip tie to the kennel. Take a small zip lock of food as well, or the dog may end up eating whatever they have on hand... Think Ol'Roy. Also, take a handful of zip ties for the crate in case they don't have them. No blankets or toys. Collars come off the dog. 

If someone other than the shipper is picking the dog up, be sure to list that person, along with their drivers license number, in the paperwork. 

David Winners


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks -- this is all super-helpful. United Petsafe turns out to be a little cheaper and has a non-stop flight.

The United agent SWEARS that the ear tips have to be clear of the roof by an inch. I've found one mfr that makes an airline-certified crate that's 41" high--and it's $300. This ear tip business with the airline on the phone is crazy. 

Your experience was that if the ear tips graze the roof, they'll still load the dog? 

We are definitely hearing that not all planes can take crates like this. There's one flight we found that is big enough, nonstop -- no connections to worry about.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My experience is that you have to be ready for anything. I have encountered different standards everywhere. Your best bet is to visit the office / cargo terminal that the dog will be shipped from and talk to the agent who will actually be signing off on the dog. 

ETA: I always wear a VLK / Ray Allen / Elite K9 shirt and have an explanation that I have traveled all over the world with this dog in this crate . She lives in this crate. She is not cramped in any way, even though he ears touch when she stands up. All military dogs fly in this size kennel... 

David Winners


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When I arrived at the airport my dog was already in the crate, and zip-tied. They did not ask me to open the crate and take my dog out - but I have heard stories where people did have to cut the zip ties, take the dog out, and have the cargo people inspect the crate (presumably, for contraband). 

But as David said, you should be ready for anything. 

If the airline is going to be picky about the crate size issue - then I would get the Great Dane sized crates (what are those? 900?). I have read about a lady having to charter a private place to ship her Great Dane, as she could not find any airliner that could accommodate such a crate.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I was just working on getting a dog air shipped ...ain't happening..

ALL airlines, once the temp reaches 85 degrees they will not ship unless your doing a special pet airlines..The one thing you have to worry about, if you get a non stop flight, say they have to stop somewhere, and it's 85 degrees,,the dog is "stuck" there..

With that, I have found a ground transport that will ground ship FLAT RATE of 350$..which is a really good price, since the transport I'm involved in, is from AZ to CT..

I have also used a guy out of Iowa, depending on where from/to his price is around 420. 

If you'd like the ground transport info..let me know..The first one does charge more if it's WA state or ME..


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I was just working on getting a dog air shipped ...ain't happening..
> 
> ALL airlines, once the temp reaches 85 degrees they will not ship unless your doing a special pet airlines..The one thing you have to worry about, if you get a non stop flight, say they have to stop somewhere, and it's 85 degrees,,the dog is "stuck" there..
> 
> ...


That's a great price. 

I've had Fama and Marshall fly all summer long, into Vegas and LA when is well over a hundred degrees. Maybe things have changed however. It's been since early 2013 since I've flown a dog. 

David Winners


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Las Vegas may be different,,when I was checking airlines, there was some mention of Delta doing air shipping out of there..


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Check with Continental - I know some breeders who will only use Continental - they have climate controlled holding areas for live cargo, and will ship year round. Though you may not have a direct flight.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We're trying to fly him out of LAX. Both United and Delta are open to take him this weekend. LAX is next to the ocean and West LA tends to be cooler than the rest of LA--it often doesn't get above 75 until the afternoon, and we're booking a morning flight (also important, as years of flying out of that airport has taught me delays stack up in the afternoon, but morning departures are likely to leave on time!). 

I would think an evening or early AM flight out of Vegas would be similar in terms of being cool enough to travel, since the desert cools off so dramatically at night?

We have the option of Paws without Borders Transport (with good recommendations) for x-country by land, jif all this falls apart. We'd just rather get the dog here in 4 hours on a nonstop flight than be days and days on transport.

Air transport with dogs is the most confusing, frustrating bit of logistics I've worked on in a long time. I'd much rather deal with fresh-from-the-shelter, stink-covered dogs than try to sort out airline regulations, and differing employee interpretations of said regulations.

I'll check with Continental though--I'm not sure they fly into my destination airport though.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Magwart said:


> We're trying to fly him out of LAX. Both United and Delta are open to take him this weekend. LAX is next to the ocean and West LA tends to be cooler than the rest of LA--it often doesn't get above 75 until the afternoon, and we're booking a morning flight (also important, as years of flying out of that airport has taught me delays stack up in the afternoon, but morning departures are likely to leave on time!).
> 
> I would think an evening or early AM flight out of Vegas would be similar in terms of being cool enough to travel, since the desert cools off so dramatically at night?
> 
> ...


Just FYI Las Vegas is not cooling off much at night right now. 104 daytime to mid 80's at night. 

If you are looking to go from Kingman area to Los Angeles its about a 4-5 hour drive. If you do go to Vegas the drive is much shorter.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Whoops too late to edit... Just noticed this is a Shepherd so not the rescue situation I was thinking of. If dog is down in the Phoenix area it is probably is closer to drive to LAX than Vegas.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if you happen to use delta, don't bother paying extra for the DASH service. that only means the dog will be first off the plane and will be ready to pick up in 1 hour after plane arrival. otherwise it will be ready in 2 hours after arrival. i've had 2 puppies shipped to me through delta. both were ready an hour after arrival without the DASH service.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Update: our dog arrived safe and sound this afternoon. He flew on United (it was about $150 cheaper than Delta). He had to have a 700 crate (due to the ears....), but they were able to accommodate a crate that large on this route. 

He didn't seem phased by the experience -- he was happy-go-lucky upon arrival, like he'd just had a fun adventure.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Great update! Glad to hear it all worked out. Sounds like a trouper too!


----------

